# Kitty is twitching/ shaking when at rest.



## See-Saw (May 4, 2004)

About the second or third "visit" with See-Saw at the shelter, I noticed something...
When she relaxed on her side, exposing her tummy, all her legs were shaking, or twitching. Its a kinda looks like high frequency vibration of a tuning fork or a loose guitar string. Like a very fast shivering as if she was cold.
She was a 1 yr to 1.5 yr old kitty locked in a tiny metal cage in the kitten room, due to her being labeled as being agressive toward other felines. The other cats have free reign in a separate multi-room area.
We consulted the vet, who said that this might've been a reaction to the shelter environment. Stress, nervousness, or just stiff muscles from lack of activity in that small cage, he said.

I noticed it a few times in the past 3 months that we've had See-Saw.
She's relaxed, and calm, laying on her side or back, and her legs and paws, even her head, slightly - ever so slightly - shake. I only see this when she's deeply relaxed, and laying down.
I tested an idea, and threw her favorite toy during a twitch episode- she had no loss in coordination or reactions and jumped up and instantly chased the toy. 

She's a wonderful kitty, that seems perfectly healthy, except for this infrequent twitching when idle.

Any ideas to what this might be? Or better yet- should I even worry?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I wouldnt worry, she may be dreaming about something. Or her body could just do this involentarily while sleeping.


----------



## See-Saw (May 4, 2004)

Lilly said:


> I wouldnt worry, she may be dreaming about something. Or her body could just do this involentarily while sleeping.


No, this shaking/shivering happens when she's awake, and relaxed, not when she's asleep.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Two of mine do this also. They were feral kittens that I got at about 2-1/2 weeks of age. They kind of shiver when they're extremely relaxed. They are perfectly fine otherwise, so I've never worried about it. Nice to hear they're not the only ones! 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## See-Saw (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Dr. Jean!
I'll keep an eye on her, but I'll lay my worries to rest.


----------

